# Here's another good time waster...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.vickysjokes.com/funny/ablast2.asp

Play with caution...it's addictive.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

This is terrible! You really shouldn't post things like this. How the heck am I suppose to get any work done today!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That is one sweet game! 8)


----------

